# READ THIS !! THE MANUAL FOR DISRUPTION WHEN THE DEMOCRATS LOSE !!!!



## nononono (Oct 21, 2020)

*ANYONE WHO IS CARES FOR/ABOUT AMERICA BETTER READ THIS NOW  !!!!!*




https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WtDZYQ7Q-PUhxhv8VuRVfeD7q3DSpthktlYD-nx4pSc/edit?link_id=9&can_id=17b52cd56b5ae77d0dcb874341a662b8&source=email-resources-for-folks-outside-the-dc-area-but-also-useful-for-dc-people&email_referrer=email_950567&email_subject=resources-for-folks-outside-the-dc-area-but-also-useful-for-dc-people


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2020)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WtDZYQ7Q-PUhxhv8VuRVfeD7q3DSpthktlYD-nx4pSc/edit?link_id=9&can_id=17b52cd56b5ae77d0dcb874341a662b8&source=email-resources-for-folks-outside-the-dc-area-but-also-useful-for-dc-people&email_referrer=email_950567&email_subject=resources-for-folks-outside-the-dc-area-but-also-useful-for-dc-people


----------



## messy (Oct 21, 2020)

Good news. Biden wins!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Good news. Biden wins!


Senate changes hands, Supreme court appointees are revoked due to criminal appointing them as are many circuit judges, the trumps are indicted financial assets frozen, William Barr dis-barred, science becomes a guiding factor once again, white nationalist militia/hate groups are registered as domestic terrorist and putin wants his money from trump NOW!


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Senate changes hands, Supreme court appointees are revoked due to criminal appointing them as are many circuit judges, the trumps are indicted financial assets frozen, William Barr dis-barred, science becomes a guiding factor once again, white nationalist militia/hate groups are registered as domestic terrorist and putin wants his money from trump NOW!


*Beat that monkey and fantasize....*


----------

